# Бизе-Борн "Фантазия Кармен"



## Dobryi (14 Июн 2011)

[email protected]
Бизе-Борн "Фантазия Кармен"
Ищу переложение или запись (видео, аудио)


----------



## SCWARZMANN (14 Июн 2011)

Ноты продаются тут - www.nyzhnyk.com


----------



## bombastic (14 Июн 2011)

расскажите, где имются ноты транскрипций Горовица, изи его программы (Бизе, Лист например)
или это Шишкин правда со слуха снимал?


----------



## SCWARZMANN (14 Июн 2011)

Нет, я не думаю, что Юрий Васильевич с записи снимал, я думаю, это огромный труд прежде всего и мастерство и школа Семенова - он взял основные идеи от него и пошел дальше. Естественно, что он слушал записи, которые могли его вдохновить, но это не главное, повторюсь. 
Если речь идет о "Пляске цыган" Бизе-Мошковский-Горовиц - то оригинал этого произведения (фортепианный) есть в свободном доступе на википедиевском архиве классики. Там довольно просто до всего додуматься самому. Но...
Если речь идет о Листе - нужно брать фортепианные ноты - пару месяцев посидеть часов по 8-10,, и будет счастье.
Нот самих транскрипций насколько мне известно - нет в свободном доступе и сомневаюсь, что они могут появиться.


----------



## maki-chan (17 Фев 2014)

gnesin-academy.ru/video/fni вот зде есть видео,аудио только часть,а полностью только если диск заказывать


----------

